# Rear Storage Rack



## rbrownie21 (Dec 22, 2019)

New 2020 Outback 341RD. Does anyone know the weight rating for the rear storage rack?


----------



## Jamescox169 (Jan 19, 2020)

200lbs for my 2018 Outback 324 CG....would guess yours would be close


----------

